# Log Planter



## JAS (Oct 15, 2003)

I would like to make some planters from logs/stumps. Has anyone tried this? How do you go about it. I assume you carve out a hole and put a planter inside so the wood does not rot.

Thanks.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

that sounds about right to me  I'm thinking you'll either want to make sure the inserted planter is waterproof, or have some way to drain it through the bottom of the log...maybe a drilled hole that has a plastic tube thru it? or a waterproofing paint (like that deck stain that waterproofs?)

I've done a couple of long things with logs....large logs, hollowed out like a canoe sort of. Then I put a plastic planter in it (one of those long, low things you put on a deck to mimic a low hedge). gravel in the bottom of the plastic planter, plenty of dirt, and then plants.

unfortunately, you have to take the bark off the log in order to make it last. Bark on the log creates rot 

stumps...I've seen some really drop-dead-gorgeous planters from huge stumps. the grain (cut end) of the stump is treated with something like deck stain or varnish so it's waterresistant, otherwise it catches water and rots pretty fast. 

good luck with your planters  If you have some pictures you'd like to share, I'm sure we'd LOVE to see them.


----------



## JAS (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I might try the waterproof staining. I like the bark look but will try a few different things--brain-storming, watch out. I do carve wood, so this might be an opportunity for something creative!

I am working on making some log bird feeders and am having fun looking for the perfect logs. Probably will involve some barbed wire instead of perches...

Any other creative ideas?

Thanks.


----------

